# Gig and Events at The Grosvenor SW9



## wemakeyousoundb (May 23, 2011)

Hi,

first of all, if I fail to post upcoming events in this thread you can always check on the website here:
http://www.thegrosvenorsw9.co.uk/events.html
there also is a mailing list for those interested, no more than one email on a sunday evening or monday detailing all the events of the coming week, but I regularly flake out and forget to send it so your inbox is safe, you can join it from the bottom of the events page linked above.

So, what have we got for you this week:

Tonight *Monday 23rd May*: Open Mic night for singers, songwriters, poets etc
*Tuesday 24th*: Quiz, come and let us scramble your brains.
*Wednesday 25th*: no actual event taking place but there will be beer...
*Thursday 26th* Free Gig with: The Blissets + Bloody Heels + The Reactors
*Friday 27th*: A fundraiser evening for Japan with bands + DJs: rock&roll / klezmer / calypso / folk Japanese Films / Tropical Theme 
*Saturday 28th*: A Mad Pride Benefit evening with Gertrude & a lot more too many to list check our event calendar for full details.
*Sunday 29th*: The scumfest 3rd day hangover gig with: Risposta, Cthulhu Youth, Evidence Smrti, Fuck Right Off, Human Junk


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2011)

Where's the updated listings, eh?!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 21, 2011)

I couldn't find the forum after you moved it


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2011)

It's here! LOOK!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 21, 2011)

Tonight Tuesday June 21st: DRAINLAND/VELOZ/LICH/STATE ICONS, Hardcore 7pm / £5 event link
Wednesday: booze
Thursday: alcoholic drinks and teas
Friday: Sounds Beta + Benjamin Teletext (indie-folk-rockandroll) with Indie DJ Sam Bowcher into the night £4, from 8pm
Saturday: Distortion Club FREE see here for details
Sunday: Acoustic Insurgency with Pressgang, The Jack Ratts, Ben Is A Dark Horse, Pneu


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 28, 2011)

yesterday monday 27th: open mic night
tonight: no quiz as the quiz master is playing away at the windmill
wednesday: beer
thursday 30th: grind/doom and powerviolence  : Psycho (Boston grind) + Afternoon Gentlemen (Leeds grind/powerviolence) + Human Junk (Kent fastcore) + Armour Of Contempt (London powerviolence) £5 in
Friday July 1st: The No Frills Band monthly open session around the table, a night of drunkeness and shouting, free in all night
Saturday July 2nd: Menace + London + Dumbjaw + The Bram Stokers £7
Sunday 3rd: Top Shelf


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 30, 2011)

Is the open mic night every Monday?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 4, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Is the open mic night every Monday?


 
It's supposed to be, unfortunately the guy in charge has proved not to be 100% reliable and not keeping us exactly informed which is why it's not on the pub event page. I usually find out quite late on Monday afternoons if he posts something about it on farcebook, sorry this does not help much.
It's on tonight though (just checked) hosted by someone else too. 

e2a: If you are on farcebook you can keep an eye on it here:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Governors-OPEN-MIC-at-The-Grosvenor/157152304310004


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 4, 2011)

*July 4th to 10th 2011*


Monday 04/07: Open Mic Night
Tuesday 05/07: Quiz, come and hurt your brain
Wednesday 06/07: Beer and Cider
Thursday 07/07: Rums and Whiskeys
Friday 08/07: *Guvnor's big Birthday bash all night long and FREE IN! *with:
*The Velvet Underpants [*]Panface [*]Bloody Heels [*]Glenda Read Crack Librarian [*]DJ Steve Greekshire*
 all welcome
Saturday 09/07: Birthday party > Ceilidh with the No Frills Dance Band
Sunday 10/07: Soda Water & Lime + 2 alka seltzer please


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 11, 2011)

*July 11th to 17th 2011*


Monday 11/07: Open Mic night is on come and join in the fun
Tuesday 12/07: The quiz to test your brain power, not the easiest one around but it's not quite university challenge either, come and see how you fare.
Wednesday 13/07: Just a regular night to relax.
Thursday 14/07: 8pm Free Gig with:
Electric Puffs
My Everest
Starecat
Lenny Verralis ( Dumbjaw)

Friday 15/07: No function in the back room, plenty to quench your thirst in the bar.
Saturday 16/07: Party with DJs (sorry we never received any details...)
Sunday 17/07: Recover from Saturday night excesses in a relaxed environment.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 21, 2011)

*July 18th to 24th*


Monday to Thursday: you might have missed the Open Mic and you did miss the quiz.

Friday: Beer'N'Cider

Saturday 23/07, Hot Rockin' Rebels present: 
Live Bands
The Ladykillers
The Obscuritones
Prince Monolulu & The Royal Ponces
plus DJ’s
 Katmandude
Snakster
Johnny B





Sunday 24/07 Acoustic Insurgency present a Benefit:
Cosmo Awesome mixture of music and comedy.
Shit Theatre Yes they are back with songs and projections.
Steve White The folk singing Firefighter playing solo


< (click for larger image)

e2a: apologies for the late listing, but I am on pseudo holidays after all


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 25, 2011)

*July 25th to 31st*


*Tuesday*: Quiz in the pub, come and hurt your brain cells with us.
+ Indie gig in the function room with:
A Fine Day For Sailing 
The Proctors 
 Peru



Spoiler: full promo blurb



★ <a href="http://www.afinedayforsailing.com">A Fine Day For Sailing </a>★


Led by Matt (he who had the genius idea for the Read and Shout festival!),
A Fine Day For Sailing have emerged anew in London in 2011, prior to this
their bubblegum indiepop had been a West Country preserve. Picking up rave
reviews from Art Rocker, Fensepost and 247 Magazine. The 2011 version of A
Fine Day For Sailing is bigger and brighter. The pop fun remains en tact,
but we're treated to more layers via a string section and an expanded new
line up!

"The secret of any decent band is to mix the bitter with the bittersweet,
and these guys know it" Art Rocker

★ <a href="http://www.myspace.com/theproctorsmusic">The Proctors </a>★


Originally formed in 1993 from the ashes of The Cudgels, The Proctors are
a wonderful jangle pop band from the Midlands. They originally came to an
end in 1997. Following the release (on Cloudberry Records) of an EP of
unreleased songs in 2009, The Proctors started work on some new recordings
in the Summer of 2010. So The Proctors are back and they are playing live
shows this time around. I think this will be their 2nd ever live show and
their first in London!

★<a href="http://www.facebook.com/pages/Peru-indi"> Peru</a> ★


Peru was born sometime in early 1992. Three close friends - Brian Price,
Chris Smith and John Coolin - then in their late-teens, sat spinning
C86-era records and drinking beer before their nights out dancing at
Nottingham’s Rock City thinking: ‘We should start a band like this.’

Fast forward to 2010 and I saw an acoustic set by Peru at the Big Pink
Cake Weekender - this time Brian was backed by a couple of members of The
Kick Inside. They were brilliant. So now Peru are a four piece again and
they're set to do an acoustic set at Indietracks (on a train). Be sure not
to miss it.



*Wednesday*: noting special, all hell could break loose
*Thursday*: same as wednesday
*Friday*: Club Integral presents "Stockhausen Syndrome"
DID WE DREAM IT
WOVEN ENTITY
THE C-SIDERS
SOUND OF THE SUN
 + DJ Webbcore and Rucksack Cinema


Spoiler: full promo blurb



Dr Karlheinz subjects a group of unsuspecting musicians to many hours of musique concrete. With terrifying results:

DID WE DREAM IT
WOVEN ENTITY
THE C-SIDERS
...SOUND OF THE SUN

+ DJ Webbcore and Rucksack Cinema


Did We Dream It:
Julia Doyle-Double Bass
Nony Ardill –Guitar
Ruth Marshall-Violin and Viola
Sue Lynch-Tenor Sax and Flute
Dave Fowler-Drums
An astoundingly eclectic mix of sounds from scraping violin, screaming saxophone, melodious guitar, resounding bass and intricate drums,
Did We Dream It perform written compositions enmeshed with free improvisations, to create an exciting mix of vibrant extemporisation and elegantly composed lines.

Woven Entity:
Paul May/Patrick Dawes/Lascelle Gordon (percussion). New percussion trio lead by the ever brilliant Paul May.

The C-Siders:
Robert Storey and Kathy Hulme of Orchestra Murphy present a suite of tragic songs. With laughs.

Sound of the Sun:
Simon King (guitar and effects), Chris Cornetto (Synths, trumpet, tape machine) and Paul May (drums) deliver a dose of free-rock experimentalism.

Entry £5/£3
First band on stage at 9:00 PM.
Five minutes from Brixton and Stockwell tube stations







*Saturday* - Mad Pride fundraiser for the campaign against welfare benefits cuts with:
anakzeus
Son of Psycho Yogi
One True Dog
Dave Russell
Valerie And Her Week Of Wonders featuring Jowe Head
Cathy Flower



Spoiler: full promo blurb



ARTISTS INFO

JULY 30TH MAD PRIDE GIG

Singer songwriter Chris Ramsing the front man and lyricist behind the eclectic and
diverse musical outfit ‘Psycho Yogi’- who featured at a Mad Pride fundraiser to mark
the ‘Holocaust Day’ back in February – performing a solo acoustic set under the
working name of SON OF PSYCHO YOGI – incisive and articulate lyrics and cleverly
constructed tunes -

The dynamic creative force behind the ‘Raw Poetry’ events and workshops and
known as a performer at many gigs around London, exotic and eccentric poet’ singer,
performer Cam Tan (better known to some simply as CT) makes her first appearance
at a Mad Pride event with her newly formed band ANAKZEUS who recently made their
debut outing in a North London church –

Speaking of eccentric Poets we are pleased to invite back award winning Australian
poet CATHY FLOWER to once again grace the Mad Pride stage with her magical
presence -

VALERIE AND HER WEEK OF WONDERS an eclectic collective of London based
musicians fronted by the celestial voiced songwriter Catherine Gerbrands and featuring
JOWE HEAD original member of cult status 80’s indie band ‘The Swell Maps’ and highly
regarded since as an artist in his own right – a longstanding fiend and supporter of Mad
Pride –

Long established and well respected SE London wordsmith Zolan Qoubble will regale
us with his shamanic song poems accompanied by the driving psychedelic bass from
Elwell (also well known as one half of the legendary ‘Bert Shaft Orchestra’) and the
surreal soundscapes carved by Pete Karcut with his trusty lap top – together they form
the near legendary ONE TRUE DOG veterans of many Mad Pride events and the
BONKERSFEST festival-

The evening is rounded off with a special treat of a set from veteran ‘survivor-‘ artists
the quirky singer songwriter DAVE RUSSELL - another long standing supporter of Mad
Pride and highly regarded and respected on the London Poetry and acoustic music
scene –

Enthusiastic MCJASON WHY - a well known figure at ‘open mic’ events will have
probably invited along some surprise guest performing poets to add a bit of spontaneity
to the proceedings – as has become something of a ‘tradition’ at Mad Pride events over
the years-

Our regular VJ the FLICKERING LIGHT aka visual artist Dave Eyre will provide another

dimension to the proceedings with his usual highly creative and original self produced
animations and projections -







*Sunday* - Metal gig with:
Gout
Foetal Juice
 Merciless Precision
 Aeternum


----------



## ericjarvis (Aug 1, 2011)

Hopefully the open mic night is on today, because I'm heading off this evening to see about hollering the blues a little.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 1, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Hopefully the open mic night is on today, because I'm heading off this evening to see about hollering the blues a little.


 
Sorry for the late reply but unfortunately it is not on.
Due to the unreliability of the person in charge it has been supplanted by a jazz trio on mondays.

The  open mic might come back in the future on a different night if we find someone reliable to run it.

This week's listing coming up in a minute (or 2...).


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 1, 2011)

*Monday*: Jazz trio in the pub: Free in starts 9ish
*Tuesday*: Quiz in the pub, come and hurt your brain cells with us.
*Wednesday*: nothing special, all hell could break loose
*Thursday*: Hardcore Gig: 
THE SHITTY LIMITS
ABSURDO
CROSTA
KNIFE OR DEATH







Spoiler: full promo blurb



THE SHITTY LIMITS
First London show in six months from these hipster punks. And one of their last shows before fucking off for good. New record out now on La Vida Es Un Mus / Sorry State. Think of this as the record release show if you wish.

ABSURDO
Killer fast hardcore punk from Barcelona, featuring members of Otan and Crosta among others. Intense, non-distorted hardcore. Coming across almost like Wretched meets early Articles Of Faith. If you enjoyed Destino Final and Atentado when they came through, trust me, you can't afford to miss this band live. The best live band I've seen this year.

CROSTA
Gloomy anarcho punk from Barcelona. Some people say that Crosta reminds them of some bands like The Mob, Crass, Crisis, Rudimentary Peni and Joy Division all toguether, though they are always primitive and simple. Their lyrics, written in catalan, try to reflect some aspects of everyday life through an anarchist approach.

KNIFE OR DEATH (tbc)
Fast hardcore from London featuring ex-members of Extortion. Raging.



*Friday*: Dark Times presents "Rikki Fredo & The Fabulous Fucktones"




*Saturday* - Free gig for those who couldn't get rebellious at rebellion:
Mothers Of Memphis
Monkey Rush

*Sunday* - Relax in a pleasant atmosphere


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 3, 2011)

I suspect that I will be very hungover on Saturday morning...


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 5, 2011)

snowy_again said:


> I suspect that I will be very hungover on Saturday morning...


 
sounds like a plan

I also totally forgot to mention that as this is this month's first Friday the usual:
No Frills Band night of shouting and drinking is *ON*
in fact it started about 45 seconds ago!

HIC CUPS


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi all, sorry for being a wee bit late this week with the update.
You so far have missed on Monday: The Jazz Jam (along with most everybody else I believe :'( )
but no other events so far
Coming up this Saturday:
Umbela Jam  starts 6pm!
from 6pm Films courtesy
8pm: SPIRITUAL SOUTH and DJ K from BRIXTON BEACH PARTY dropping the tunes ...



Spoiler:  please read the full blurb



Very special night with two immense DJ's and live encounters during the night, mixing up soul, jazz and roots afro-brazilian percussion. AND GUESS WHAT? ITS FREE!!!

The evening starts nearly at 6pm with films shown in the main room coutesy of Oxalando Efuntola, until 8 when the night really kicks off, Mark from SPIRITUAL SOUTH and DJ K from BRIXTON BEACH PARTY dropping the tunes, and many, many musical contibutors, including Samb...a Reggae from ERI OKAN band and Marcos Santana from TRIBO, Roots Maracatu drumming from ESTRELA do NORTE and among the very special guests we are happy to confirm that we will be blessed with the soulful tones of DEE MAJOR, the jazz licks of Alex Wison, stylish guitar from Jonathon Dodd and more! IT LOOKS LIKE IT WILL BE A GREAT NIGHT. DON'T MISS!

It's a free event but we will be collecting donations for the great Itamar Lima, the great percussionist,a great friend and colleague who has worked with and brightened the lives of many playing on the night. Right now, Itamar desperately needs our support in difficult times.


The pub will also set up a donation box at the entrance to help people made homeless in the riots, which will also be there for the next 2 free events next week.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 15, 2011)

ouch , sorry for bad update last week, expect an even worse one for this week.

*Right now*: you are missing the Jazz Trio
*Tuesday*: The Punish your braincells Quiz is on.
*Wednesday*: regular pub night.
*Thursday*: Free Gig (donation box for riot victims)
The Tantrums
Blatoidea
Redados



*Friday: * Free Gig (donation box for riot victims)
RSI
Long Tall Shorty
My Everest



*Saturday:* Lord Muck Nasty Grind £3 in (donation box for riot victims by the door)
 Ricky C Quartet
Bloody Heels
DJ Webcore
Elle Revel



*Sunday*: your one stop hangover cure centre is open from 2pm onwards.
eta: all the bits now


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 22, 2011)

Here is this weeks listings for you.

Monday 22/08/11: The Grosvenor's resident jazz trio play well known standards and a few obscurities. Expect blues, ballads and a bit of making-it-up-as-they-go-along. Free
Tuesday 23/08/11: A quiz for everyone! £1 per person. Max 4 people per team. Just show up and take part!
Wednesday 24/08/11: The calm before the storm...
Thursday 25/08/11: Sleeveless Music Presents
*Sepuku* _Old School Death Metal_
*Phyrexia* _Epic Extreme Metal_
*Corpse Fauna* _Death Grind_
*Desolator* _Thrash Metal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

Friday 26/08/11: Fuk Reddin Day 1
Short Bus Window Lickers
Poundaflesh
Defcon Zero
Blatoidea
Rabies Babies
Ephemeral Foetus
Regimes
The Dirty Rotten Scoundrel

Saturday 27/08/11: Fuk Reddin Day 2
Happy Spastics
The KADT
Last Under The Sun
Spat
Meinhof
Constant State Of Terror
Blod Drunk
Foolish

Sunday 28/08/11: Fuk Reddin Day 3
Headjam
Pro Publico Bono
Spanner
The Fiend
Usual Suspects
Greed Force
Cop On Fire
Aberrent





 Fuk Reddin is also happening at Jamm, here is the flyer for the listings there:


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 22, 2011)

I forgot to mention that fuk reddin is organised by reknaw in association with ruktion records this year.
and now, here is a w00t moment from youtube:


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 4, 2011)

apologies for failing to post an update last week, some sort of low level bug going around it seems.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2011)

Some of those bands have really funny names.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 4, 2011)

Monday

8pm
Entry: is utterly free

    * Jazz Trio

Tuesday
** Pub Quiz
Doors: 20:30 
Entry:  is free participation is £1

    * Only £1 per person with teams no bigger than 4
    * Winning team takes all!


Wednesday
Doors: 7pm
Entry: surprise...
Chimpyviolence offensive 1:

   1. The Afternoon Gentlemen (Leeds Grind Power Violent Hell)
   2. Hovadah (London Grind)
   3. I Like Bugs (R'n'R Hardcore)
   4. Down With The West (ooopss there isn't a description for this lot, work it out for yourselves)







Friday
Doors:  8pm
Entry: £5/3
Club Integral's Autumn Almanac:

   1. God's Mama
   2. The C-Siders
   3. Zon-On-N
   4. Found Drowned

+rucksack Cinema
& D.J. Jules Webbcore





Saturday
Doors: 8pm
Entry:  £9 (available via wegotticket)
Crush Traitor present:

   1. Wormrot (Singapore Grindcore)
   2. Black Mass
   3. Cthulhu Youth
   4. Evisorax






Sunday
Doors: 5pm
Entry:  another surprise
HxC gig:

   1. Brutality Will Prevail
   2. Broken Teeth
   3. Crossbreaker
   4. Diction Injury Time
   5. Final Rage

There is no purty flyer for this one :'(


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 4, 2011)

editor said:


> Some of those bands have really funny names.


what about the ones I just posted?
my vote for winna so far is in an upcoming gig: necrosadistic goat torture
whatever that is...


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2011)

These sound a bit special: The Afternoon Gentlemen (Leeds Grind Power Violent Hell)


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 12, 2011)

editor said:


> These sound a bit special: The Afternoon Gentlemen (Leeds Grind Power Violent Hell)


 they're a very nice bunch as it happens, definnitely loud and violent, and they have 2 bass players when they play in London.

Lisitngs for this week coming soon.
and I've just noticed the event section in the forum  I need something to help me parse text/info and format it for all that promotion malarkey...


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry for the late update, my connection is utterly fooked so I won't even try to add the flyers, in short here it is:

yesterday: the jazz trio
Tuesday: quiz (it is definitely on this week)
Wednesday: just your regular pub evening.
Thursday: Metal gig with: Necro Ritual + Acral necrosis + Maw + Crom Dubh  http://www.last.fm/event/2001033+Necro+Ritual%2C+Acral+Necrosis%2C+Maw%2C+-+1+TBC.
Friday: Beng Beng Cocktail + Love Dump + 2 Sick Monkeys + The Sterilizers + Chapter Eleven
Saturday: Birthday bash with > Velvet Underpants + Rossinators + Brixton 49ers


Sunday: Mashup Cabaret (benefit for palestine project)
Sorry about the lack of details but my connection is excrutiatingly slow, you can get more info and links from:
http://www.thegrosvenorsw9.co.uk/events.html


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 20, 2011)

due to my continuing connection problem, only a bare bones update again this week, fully detailed listings and links can be found on the pub's website events page
Tuesday: Quiz is welcoming back its regular host, bring brain cooling apparatus with you.
Wednesday: gig > Punch (San Francisco) +Loma Priesta + Lich + Birds in a row Last fm event link Farcebook Event Link  8pm £6
Thursday: Free in > The Electric Puffs + more Farcebook event link
Friday: gig > The Phobics + The Electric Cocks + Wonk Unit + Bucha Effect Farcebook Event Link
Saturday: gig/performance/art/exhibition > Liver & Lights: Experimental rock record launch DIY Handmade things to sell + records and books sale. more details?

Sunday: gig > Night Birds (New Jersey) + Down and outs + Sauna Youth + more Last FM event link Farcebook Event Link early show: 7-10:30 £5 in

The promoter from Wednesday and Sunday's show now has a blogspot: http://staticshockgig.blogspot.com/


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 21, 2011)

Added to the line up of Thursday's Free gig: Organ Donner and their sleazy/sexy power disco sounds

on Saturday the acts are:
Bones & The Aft (folk rock)
Men Diamler _
_


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 22, 2011)

what's the quiz like? i really should pop down for that


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 22, 2011)

tbh I haven't attended the quiz in quite a while personally due to my planned reduction in alcohol intake.
I used to quite like it though, I'll try and see if I can get some of the old questions so you can get an idea of what goes on. If you are on farcebook there is a quiz group and some old question have posted on there.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about the lateness for this week's update but my snail paced internet conection means I keep forgetting half the stuff I'm meant to do.

So, to recap, so far you've missed:
The Jazz Trio on Monday and the hurt your brain quiz on Tuesday.
Upcoming:

Wednesday and Thursday will be regular pub nights with no action whatsoever in the function room.

Friday: indie psychedelic rock with:

Acid Rock
Out of order Lab
Olivia Sebastianelli
DJ's till very late.
Saturday October 1st: Bigstuff Promotions present:
Start: 19:30

English Dogs
The Bram Stockers
Hacksaw
Sick Pigs
advance tickets links: Last FM event Facebook event

Sunday October 2nd - reknaw punk gig
start: 19:00

Napalm (70s punk from Germany)
The K.A.D.T.
Terremoto 9.6
Blatoidea


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry for late posting (again... my internet is still on a go-slow)

TONIGHT friday October 7th: in the pub: the monthly round the table folk session hosted by The No Frills Band, bring your instrument and join in! £0 start 8:30 --- in the back: private function.

Saturday 8th: The Bus Station Loonies + Black Marias + The Jack Ratts + Panface, a multi birthday gig and mayhem evening with Plymouth's finest to headline and Stockwell's dumbest to open, in between you'll get some punk as folk from the jack ratts and a dash of punkfeckinrocks from the black marias. £4/3 starts 8pm-ish

Sunday 9th: Wlochaty + Pro Publico Bono + WC  + Low Rollers  + 1 more  . Polish punk brought to you by reknaw. 8pm start. £6

Monday 10th: Pretty Little Flower + Tinner +  Human Junk + Armour Of Contempt  Grindcore. 7pm.  £5


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 10, 2011)

Tonight Monday 10th: No Jazz in the pub and see the last line of my previous post for what is on

Tuesday: Hurt your rain quiz.
Thursday: Free gig







Friday: Club integral present:
Unexpected item in the bagging area





Saturday: Distortion Club (see this thread)


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 17, 2011)

And so this week for your enjoyment we have:

Monday October 17th:
Jazz Trio, nope, they don't do requests.





Tuesday 18th:
The hurt Your Brain Quiz: £1 in, teams of 4 persons maximum winners take the pot.


Friday 21st Dark Times presents:
Ragworm
Rikki Fredo & The Fabulous Fucktones



All proceeds to the London Courier Emergency Fund (LCEF)​

Saturday 22nd, Anarchist Bookfair afterparty by reknaw with:
KOBAYASHI (Germany - punk rock)
http://kobayashi-disko.org/
BEGARSOUND (France - punk rock)
http://begarsound.bandcamp.com/
ABBERRENT (UK - sampler punks) 
event last fm linky

Upcoming weeks: Lord Muck's Nasty Halloween Grind Fen + more metal gig Citizen Fish + support Vice Squad + Support Metal all dayer and a lot more.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 24, 2011)

This week at The Grosvenor SW9.

*Monday October 24th*: Jazz Trio, nope, they don't do requests.






*Tuesday*: The Brain Damage quiz.
*Thursday*: Noise gig - 8pm - £7.50 advance, more on the door  - Promoter: http://goddontlikeit.com/
Astro
Meddicine
Cementimental




Spoiler: full blurb



ASTRO is the solo project of legendary Japanese noise artist Hiroshi Hasegawa, also highly revered as a member of the seminal noise band C.C.C.C (along with Fumio Kosakai of Incapacitants, amongst others).

Hasegawa is rightly regarded as a major player in the noise world, appearing on over 50 releases in various guises, famously touring the US with Hair Stylistics and Jazkamer, collaborating with Damion Romero, Masonna, Richard... Ramirez and many others.

He also appeared at 2006’s No Fun Fest in New York as half of Astromero, his duo with Romero. And his spot in the eternal noise firmament was secured with No Fun’s C.C.C.C. box set Early Works.

Support comes from Cementimental, Meddicine and Luke from The Quietus will be on DJ duty.


 Buy ticket online

*Friday*:  Oxjam fundraiser gig - 7pm - £4
Zubw's
BAANEEX
The Fraziers
Elephant 12
DJ Onepiece




Spoiler: full blurb



Zubw's; a french band playing alternative, progressive music.
BAANEEX; from London they're playing garage; punk sound.
The Fraziers; mix of londoners and french; they're calling their sound grunk. Mix of funk, grunge and punk.







*Saturday*: Lord Muck Nasty Grind Halloween Special - 9pm - £5 - featuring:
The Girobabies
East Town Pirates
The Phobics




Spoiler: full blurb



Welcome Boils and Ghouls on this, the Eve of the Sabbat of the Undead, to the annual and legendary Nasty Grind Halloween Spooktacular with your host, Lord Muck!!
 This year we have an incredible line-up featuring:

 THE GIROBABIES (this awesome band from Glasgow will have your jaws on the floor with their great tunes and uncomprimising lyrics! They really should be playing the Forum or Academy, and one day surely will. The Giroba...oies are like Banksy put to music. Follow the links below for more...)

 The EAST TOWN PIRATES (scurvy punk 'n' roll on the high seas with a yo-ho-ho and a bottle o' rum, the ETP, from Ipswich are guaranteed to splice the mainbrace and get you jiggin' in the riggin'...)

 THE PHOBICS (the return of Grosvenor favourites THE PHOBICS will open the night - let the frolics begin...!!)

 VINCE RIPPER and the RODENT SHOW (it's a boneyard-a-go-go as Vince and Ratty rock the aftershow with their MC and DJ rockin' bones spooktacular! Expect a deathly chill to descend as they play their unique show of Crampsy and rockabilly halloween hits - it's a cretin hop till the sun comes up!)

 DJ JULES WEBBCORE spins the horror hits...!!

 Not to mention it's at The Grosvenor, rekowned throughout the world for its great atmosphere, superb beers and ciders, and chilled crowd...

 This is the 3rd annual NASTY GRIND HALLOWEEN SPOOKTACULAR! If you've been before you will know what a FANGTASTIC night this always is. If you haven't I can tell you this is a DON'T MISS EVENT - dress up and get down...!!

 Doors open at 9pm and close well past the witching hour at 5am

 Entry £5









*Sunday*: Metal Gig - 7pm - £6 - Promoter: Sleeveless Music
Fen
Primitive Graven Image
Rosicrucian
Absinthropy
Prometeus




Spoiler: full blurb



Sleeveless Music Presents
 Sunday 30 October 2011, 7pm

 London Date of ROSICRUCIAN UK Tour

 FEN (London)
 Progressive Black Metal
www.facebook.com/pages/Fen/8160542923?ref=ts

 PRIMITIVE GRAVEN IMAGE (Chesham)
 Black Metal
https://www.facebook.com/primitivegravenimage

 ROSICRUCIAN (Bristol)
 Atmospheric Post-Black Metal
www.reverbnation.com/rosicrucianuk

 ABSINTHROPY (Leamington Spa)
 Experimental Rock/Black Metal
www.myspace.com/absinthropy

 PROMETHEUS (London)
 Progressive Metal
www.facebook.com/prometheusmetal

 Entry is £6 on the door.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 31, 2011)

Here is this weeks listings for you.

*Monday 31/10/11*: The Grosvenor's resident jazz trio play well known standards and a few obscurities. Expect blues, ballads and a bit of making-it-up-as-they-go-along. they don't take requests! Free in
*Tuesday 01/11/11*: A quiz for everyone! £1 per person. Max 4 people per team, winning team takes all + there is an individual question. Just show up and take part!
*Friday 04/11/11*: Punktastic gig Door: 8:30 sharp, £6/3
Citizen Fish
Trashcats
This System Kills
Blatoidea





*Saturday 05/11/11*: Bigstuff Promotions presents
Vice Squad
16 Guns
Terminal Decline
Aftershow with: monkish





*Sunday 28/08/11*: Jumble Sale
 See this thread


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 2, 2011)

Addendum:

I'd completely forgotten that this being the First Friday of the month there also is a Nights of folk music, drinking and shouting in the bar with everybodys' favourite: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, Monkish are not playing on Saturday night anymore due to circumstances which were not at all out of their control.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 8, 2011)

Due to still experiencing an internet go slow, here is the short listings for this week:

Tuesday: The exploding brain quiz
Friday: Club Integral
Saturday: Baby'Oul + more

For more detailed listings, check http://www.thegrosvenorsw9.co.uk/events.html and you can also check us on farcebook if you are on there


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 14, 2011)

Here is this weeks listings for you.

*Monday 14/10/11:*Noise Gig - £6 on door / £5 wegottickets.com
Vomir - French wall noise
A View From Nihil - wall noise from Ireland
Cementimental - wall noise from London
S.A.F.E. - Irish harsh noise
Unearthed - US wall noise



*Tuesday 15/11/11:* A quiz for everyone! £1 per person. Max 4 people per team, winning team takes all + there is an individual question. Just show up and take part!
*Thursday 17/11/11*: Free Punk Gig:
Bloody Heels
The Outbursts
Just Add Monsters



*Friday 18/11/11:*Special Acoustic Insurgency £5/4
Robb Johnson And The Irregulars
Headjam



*Saturday 19/11/11:*Birthday bash and tings with:
The Wild Uncles
The Gents
Kitty, Vin, Miss T. Witt and a lot more:
 Open Mic And YOU

 DJs:
Spin
Paul Fenneron
DJ Dolly

*Sunday 20/11/11:*Power Violence gig
Closure
Inherit
Lich
Moat


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 15, 2011)

After a month of lunching out here are this week's listing.

Thursday 15/12: Free gig 
Heretics Dream

Friday 16th: £5
christmas cockney knees up down a local boozer. fun, beer, swearing and good times

Hard Skin
The Nuns
The Lowest Form
The Jug Addicts
Hard Skin + The Nuns + The Lowest Form + more at The Grosvenor, London on 16 Dec 2011

Saturday 17th: Punk-Rock gig £5:

Thee Spivs
The Gaggers

Sunday 18th:
Tuba Mike remembrance karaoke and more, starts 3pm

upcoming events: December 28th: HxC gig // NYE: HDIF *all night long*


----------



## past caring (Dec 15, 2011)

I thought the karaoke started at 8.00 on Sunday?


----------



## past caring (Dec 15, 2011)

Maybe that's just the time I'm supposed to be doing my turn. Fuck knows.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2011)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Friday 16th: £5
> christmas cockney knees up down a local boozer. fun, beer, swearing and good times
> 
> Hard Skin
> The Nuns




FACT! One of the Nuns was on Never Mind The Buzzcocks this week!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 15, 2011)

past caring said:


> I thought the karaoke started at 8.00 on Sunday?


I'll check with the man in charge, I never got any actual details as to what/how/when is happening


----------



## past caring (Dec 15, 2011)

editor said:


> FACT! One of the Nuns was on Never Mind The Buzzcocks this week!



Never saw it - assuming it was Debbie and the question about Curve or something? Know her 'cos she's good mates with a v. good mate of mine was also in Curve (to his everlasting shame  ).


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 15, 2011)

past caring said:


> Never saw it - assuming it was Debbie and the question about Curve or something? Know her 'cos she's good mates with a v. good mate of mine was also in Curve (to his everlasting shame  ).



She was also in Curve but the question was about Echobelly


----------



## past caring (Dec 16, 2011)

Aye, well at least Alex doesn't have that one on his conscience!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 17, 2011)

past caring said:


> I thought the karaoke started at 8.00 on Sunday?


I have checked and it does indeed start at 8pm, I somehow had the wrong information before.
I'll go edit the post just in case.
e2a: ooopss can't because of time limit.


----------



## r0bb0 (Feb 8, 2012)

thought i'd post this as i didn't get an alert:

An impromptu afternoon of folk music, drinking and shouting.

_When_
Sunday, February 12, 2012
We're holding a little session in the pub, in honour of a couple of long time band members being in London on the same day, namely Dom (whistle) and Nóra (fiddle). Come down and join in, or nurse your Saturday night hangover with some bombastic folk music.The No Frills Band 

_Time_
3:00pm until 6:00pm


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 8, 2012)

r0bb0 said:


> thought i'd post this as i didn't get an alert:
> 
> An impromptu afternoon of folk music, drinking and shouting.
> 
> ...


it's here:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/february-events-the-grosvenor.288146/
towards the end
monthly threads since last month


----------

